# Posting Shearwater info



## The_Republic (9 Apr 2006)

I on my way on finish my AVS 3's and one of the options that they were showing us for a posting was shearwater...

I was wondering If any one knew if the second you step into Shearwater if they send you on a boat right away after your "polms"
or if they make you wait a couple years???

If Anyone has any info on this I would be happy to hear it ,

Thankyou


----------



## Inch (9 Apr 2006)

You'll spend quite a bit of time at 12 AMS prior to being posted to 423 Sqn (the operational Sqn). When you do get sent to 423, you'll spend 2 years on an Air Det going to sea, then you're done. At least this is the info our Det techs have told me.


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (2 May 2006)

I used to be in Sheawater as a tech in the 90ies.  On average, it will take 3-4 years before you are attached to the boat.
I loved Shearwater.  I am trying to go back in 2 years time.


----------

